# Smudges adoption journey ....!



## Smudgey

Hi all , 

Our adoption journey has started we have had a telephone int and filled the initial pack and form in from our LA and received an acknowledgment letter back to say that a SW will be in touch , so we are now just waiting ! 

A bit concerned that we haven't had much young child care experience and have lots of pets ... 3 ponies , 2 cats and 8 rabbits ! We are starting to get involved with friends young children now but not a lot we can do about the pets ... Has anyone else got horses ? Not sure what the SW will think about them ? 

Thanks for reading , good luck with all your journeys x x x


----------



## flickJ

Good luck on your journey Smudgey   we are about the same stage as you .......... just waiting for something to happen! I think you are doing the right thing by getting more child care experience, shows you are taking things seriously. Like you, we are hoping to adopt with lots of pets (at the moment I have six dogs  )

Hope you don't have to wait to long


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Good Luck to you both. It is an amazing experience and so worth it so stay strong. Sorry don't have any pets so can't help you there.


----------



## Smudgey

Thanks everyone , had a call off SW today , got our first visit next Thursday eeeek ! Not too sure what they will ask !


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Yay, exciting stuff!!!  They will ask a bit of everything, like a getting to know you session.  So yours and DHs jobs, interests, lifestyle.  Why you want to adopt and about any children/past fertility treatments etc and how this impacted upon you.  Medical history, finances - wages, any debt etc.  Family and support network.  Upbringing, childcare experience, pets, work plan for when you are matched, the type of children (ages, any additional needs, sibling group etc) you are looking to adopt.  Will briefly discuss significant past relationships, any criminal offences.  They also outline the entire process and post approval support.  Then she had a quick look around the house.  PHEW!!  There is probably more and while listing it all is crazy scary, it really is quite an informal chat so that they can get a good overview of you and what expectations you have and type of child/ren will fit well into your family, and equally you of them so that you can determine whether they are the right agency for you.

I have had two, one with LA and one VA.  The most recent was on Friday so it is still fresh in my mind!!  She was here 2 1/2 hours!!    I hope that this helps and has not put you off, it really is fine!  I found it great to timeline significant events, like house move, fertility treatments etc so i could answer instantly when asked, instead of umming and aaaring about whether we moved to our second home in 2007 or 2008!!  Masses of luck!   xxxxx


----------



## Smudgey

Thanks for your replies , and thanks so much for the advice ! We will make a timeline before she comes as I am rubbish with dates and timescales ! 

Sorry to be so nosy , but can I ask why you changed from a LA to a VA and did you tell them you were looking at both options ? We are going with LA for now as didn't know you could look at both at the same time , but want to make sure they are the right ones x x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

hello! 

Yes you can enquire with as many as you want. Go to info days, get packs and have initial interviews. It is only when you are invited to make a formal application that you have to choose one agency. This will be after first visit so at the moment it will be quite informal, and they may even encourage you to look around so they are happy you have made the right decision for you. I will PM you later and explain a little more about my experiences with LA and VA. You may want to look at thread on adoption and fostering called LA v VA as i commented on there. Think our LA may be different as i see they are coming to your house. We had to go to them. But i will message you later.

Have a good day! xxx


----------



## Smudgey

Hi all ! 

We had the initial SW visit this evening and we think it went well ! She asked a lot of questions but she was really nice and loves animals and used to have a horse so that's a relief ! She seemed very normal , and said she will let us know tomorrow wether we can be booked onto the course in November , so having a glass of wine to de stress and crossing everything ! X


----------



## BlueStar

Good Luck Smudgey x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

That sounds very positive!! Good luck, I am sure you will sail through to prep   xxxx


----------



## MrsYG

Glad it went well Smudgey... hope she lets you know asap!!!!


----------



## Smudgey

Had a phone call from SW and she was very happy with everything yesterday , so we can proceed to prep now , we are booked in for November as we are on holiday for the June one   ! 

V excited !


----------



## BlueStar

Aww well done!


----------



## Smudgey

Thanks blue star , November seems a long way off !


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Wow amazing news!!! It really is so crazy how one LA can give you an answer in a couple of days and another is over 7 weeks and nothing   But that really isn't the point here, the point is you are going to prep and that is the best news!!! Hoping we will be going to prep Oct or Nov (after that it'd be Feb, hope not) so we may be buddies! It does seem a way away but we can enjoy summer and get cracking after... That's what I keep reminding myself anyway! xxx


----------



## Smudgey

Thought I would give you all a quick update ! In oct we got told that our jobs were at risk , so we cancelled the prep course and booked on the feb 13 one instead , luckily I kept my job ...phewww! 
So we have been on the. Prep course , it was really good and we have sent the form off to proceed , so should be starting home study shortly ! 

Hope everyone is well and all is going well on their journeys xxxxx


----------



## Smudgey

Update from us , we are more than half way through the Home study and only about 3 visits left ! All has gone really well , SW has mentioned a 2 year old little girl that would be a great match for us , no more details , but keep thinking about her !!! Another visit tomorrow , so maybe find out more ! 
Hope you are all well , off for a catch up xxxxx


----------



## Smudgey

Just realised I haven't updated this for ages !  

Well it's all moved on a lot from here ! I'm going to be a Mummy ! Had unanimous yes at MP last F tidal and got interagency meeting this Friday then we meet little twinkle after and intros start ! ! 

I have finished work so doing some last minute sorting ready , seems very surreal that this time in two weeks there will be a little person asleep upstairs !


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy

Congratulations smudgey.

Looking forward to hearing all about intros. 

How old is lo? Xx


----------



## flickJ

Smudgey,

I am over-the-moon for you, I hope everything goes well for you and your LO


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Oh I'm just so excited for you!! Bet you can't believe it's finally here   Keep us posted mummy


----------



## Smudgey

Thanks guys ! Little twinkle is 9 months


----------



## Smudgey

Well we met little twinkle today ....omg so gorg ! So smiley and happy the pics don't do her justice !  By the end of the few hours we were there she was playing on the floor with me and DH and saying baba baba back to me ! Can't wait to go back tomorrow


----------



## -x-Lolly-x-

Awww how gorgeous   Congratulations lovely, have an amazing day with your baby daughter tomorrow


----------

